# three's company



## bobwalton (8 Mar 2018)

View: https://youtu.be/T_0VECwOzWc


I found some new passengers for my old bike


----------



## raleighnut (8 Mar 2018)

bobwalton said:


> View: https://youtu.be/T_0VECwOzWc
> 
> 
> I found some new passengers for my old bike


----------



## irw (12 Mar 2018)

Looks much more fun for the kids than a seat behind you- certainly much more sociable! (One of the reasons I built my quad- it was really hard to talk to Mrs IRW on the tandem). I was a little alarmed when you mentioned that you just need to undo some wingnuts to separate it though...I appreciate it would involve carrying a ratchet spanner or socket, but would nylock nuts not be a little less inclined to loosen themselves on such a critical point?

Ian


----------

